# snow pics



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

Let it snow, as you can see my dog's are lovin' it! We got about 8" with Saturday's storm, beautiful today!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2007)

there they are!! You accidentally, double posted and the other thread didn't have any pics.

My dog hates snow, yours look like they were having a grand time!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

*and some scenery*

tried out the zoom lense on the new camera.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful pics...


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2007)

It got down to 37 here a few nights ago. Brrrr!!:evil:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2007)

Your dogs really seem to enjoy playing in the snow (our german Boxer lady unfortunately passed away just one year ago, she could get crazy, playing in snow). The new lens brings good quality pictures. Jean


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 17, 2007)

Your pictures are fantastic, Rose. Your dogs seem to like the snow more than a lot of people do. Snow would be fine if it had enough sense to stay off the roads. 

I remember, as a child, how thrilled I would be with the snow and it was so much fun to romp and play in it. The best part of it was, if it was too deep, school would close. :rollhappy: I lived out in the country and sometimes it would be days before the roads were cleared. Fun memories........

You have really mastered that new camera. Wonderful pictures, especially the zoom pics. Congratulations on the new camera and your mastery of it.


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 17, 2007)

Your dogs do look like they're having a blast. I've had to pry mine out the door to go pee and poop and that's after my husband created a path with the snow blower for them to the front yard so they're little feetsies wouldn't touch as much snow. The first few snows are the worst for them but after that I don't have to tug so much to get them out the door. I love your dogs, particularly the Grandma. 

Nice photos you took there! Getting decent photos in snow or sand is real hard.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 17, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> You have really mastered that new camera. Wonderful pictures, especially the zoom pics. Congratulations on the new camera and your mastery of it.


Thanks - You're too kind!!! Master? - This was automatic all the way!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2007)

We had the same storm here, but with wind. Lots of drifts, but nothing on the trees and bushes to make pretty pictures, like you did, goldenrose.


----------

